# Question about REI retailers.



## pawel (Oct 2, 2007)

Psyre said:


> Just wondering if anyone is familiar with what they charge for a tune/wax and maybe some P tex work. Thanks.


just call and ask them!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

lol I hate the phone, was planning on calling if I didn't get any bites


----------



## pawel (Oct 2, 2007)

Psyre said:


> lol I hate the phone, was planning on calling if I didn't get any bites


well, i plan on going there today, so if i actually motivate my ass, i'll ask them.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

REI charges pretty standard rates. Most of the shops do pretty good work too. I say most because it's hard to say who's doing the work from store to store. The nice thing is that they generally equip their shops with good gear which makes it easier for the Tech to do a good job.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

ya when I go there I peak in the shop doors and see a bunch of equipment with a fair amount of boards in line to be worked on.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

we charged 40


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

ahh, how does that compare to other places?


----------



## pawel (Oct 2, 2007)

Psyre said:


> Just wondering if anyone is familiar with what they charge for a tune/wax and maybe some P tex work. Thanks.


ok, so i talked to them yesterday and this is what they said at rei. The only tune they do with ptex is the performance tune-up which is $76 for members and 95 for non-members.(membership fee is $20 for lifetime)
Basic tune-up(true base, sharpen edges, beltwax) = $56 members/70 non-members
Belt wax and edge sharpening = $44/55
Hot wax(by hand) = $36/45
Belt wax - $20/25

they also charge you $10 to remove the bindings, lol!


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

holy fuc!
we charge 15 for hot wax, or 10 for a quick hot wax

you do not need to true a snowboard base at all


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm an REI member but but man thats pricey even at member pricing. Got a local shop in Denver to completely tune my board with some Ptex work for $35. Just took my board into another place this weekend for a edge and wax and they charged $20.


----------



## pawel (Oct 2, 2007)

KIRKWOOD-$LUT said:


> you do not need to true a snowboard base at all


what is "true base" anyway?


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

flaten the base to edges


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

seems really off to me on those prices. the REI down teh street from me has their most expensive package which is tune stone grind ptex work if needed and hot wax for 60 for non members 50 for members 

hot waxing for 25 and machine wax for 15. guess this varies from region to region or whoever you called just didnt feel like working so qouted you through the roof.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

I paid 9.95 for edging at REI (member rate)


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

yeah guess they must have different pricing for diff regions either that or someone was yanking that guy around


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

I took it in today and got their Basic Tune which is right under their Premium (Top tune) was 45$ with my membership. Premium that involved P-Tex on my core shot, filling in my scratches, hot waxing and edging. Premium includes the basic tune plus diamond scraped edging for racing pretty much. That was about 10$ more with the membership.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

yeah those are the prices up by me so guess that other guy that qouted way bogus numbers was getting yanked or was full of shit


----------



## pawel (Oct 2, 2007)

Dawg Catcher said:


> seems really off to me on those prices. the REI down teh street from me has their most expensive package which is tune stone grind ptex work if needed and hot wax for 60 for non members 50 for members
> 
> hot waxing for 25 and machine wax for 15. guess this varies from region to region or whoever you called just didnt feel like working so qouted you through the roof.


i was actually at a store and he gave me a piece of paper with all the prices.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

welp now you know that next time you should have him call another rei retailer then explain to you why their pricing is ludicrously higher


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

its a rip at most any price...takes me 10-15 minutes to tune and hotwax with tools gotten for less than $20


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

holy shit 10-15 min damn usually takes me 20 min alone just to scrape.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Well the guy did an amazing job, my board was getting whacked up but now not a blemish is seen. Core shot was P-texed beautifully. I don't have the items or experience that I needed to get the job done. I'm content, I just needed it done. Now that it's done I'll be getting all the equipment to keep it up myself.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

REI is great, and I'm a member. However, support your local board shops!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

REI is my local board shop. I recently found one more but they are another 20mins away ontop of the 20 it takes to get to REI.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

Psyre said:


> REI is my local board shop. I recently found one more but they are another 20mins away ontop of the 20 it takes to get to REI.


yeah its a shame i have two board shops about the same distance from me but i have found their service is not great and pricing is exuberant. I find myself going to REI or sports authority way more often then dealing with them. Its a shame I'd like to help the little guys but if they arent helping me you can call me corporate America's right hand woman.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey at least you tried. If _any_ shop has poor service or inexperienced techs, then of course you'll make your decision accordingly.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

oh def i still try to stop in their for the little things like binding hardware.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

wrathfuldeity said:


> its a rip at most any price...takes me 10-15 minutes to tune and hotwax with tools gotten for less than $20


True. For the cost of just 2-3 hot non-machine waxes at the store, you can buy your own iron, scraper, brush and plenty of wax. Then you can wax whenever you please, and save yourself the wait time and 2 trips (dropoff/pickup) to the shop. Once you get better at it, you'll know it's a thorough job.


----------

